# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  Dice: Disjunction

## Watcher

IC
OOC




> Just ignore the bolding, that is only there to prevent the forum from converting the text into an actual dice roll.


[roll]#d#[/roll]Diplays cumulative results. 1d6 gives the results of 1 six-sided die, for example.
[roll]1*d*6[/roll]gives you (1d6)[3]

[rollv]#d#[/rollv]Displays individual dice results, then cumulative.
[rollv]3*d*6[/rollv]gives you (3d6)[3][2][4](9)

[roll]#d#+X[/roll]Displays the cumulative results, with the added modifier (X) totalled into it.
[roll]3*d*6+5[/roll] gives you (3d6+5)[14]

[roll]#d#-X[/roll]Displays the cumulative results, with the added modifier (X) subtracted from it.
[roll]3*d*6-5[/roll] gives you (3d6-5)[6]

[roll]#d#b#[/roll]Diplays the cumulative results of the best of the dice (4d6b3, for example, would give cumulative results of the best 3 dice of 4 6-sided dice).
[roll]4*d*6b3[/roll] gives you (4d6b3)[15]

[rollv]#d#b#[/rollv]DOES NOT WORK! It only gives the cumulative result of all the dice, not the best # of dice. You have to do the math yourself if you want to see the best-of results, or remove the v from the roller.

[roll]#d#b#+X[/roll]DOES NOT WORK! It gets ignored.

Negatives results are possible if you give a modifier on the end that can cause a negative. The dice themselves cannot give you negative numbers, even if you were to type in d-40 or something. [roll]1d-40[/roll] will do nothing.

d0 always give you 1. 6d0 gives you 6, and so on.

Spaces are NOT your friend in the code. They will result in the whole lot being ignored.
[roll]3 d 6 + 4[/roll]

*****

I hope it's all right that I've copied this for easy reference. Everyone roll for initiative.

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20+5)[*23*] initiative for Knave!

----------


## Athaleon

Initiative for Taker: (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## Dusk Raven

Initiative for Shizel: (1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## ngilop

Initiative: (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## Watcher

Defiant Soul Will Save: (1d20-4)[*12*] (Modifiers hiddens except for shaken and sickened)

----------


## Watcher

Abbot perception: (1d20+26)[*36*]
Beatrice perception: (1d20+26)[*41*]
Clarence perception: (1d20+26)[*45*]
Lillend perception: (1d20+13)[*22*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave Stealth!

(1d20+23)[*43*]

----------


## Watcher

Abbott Initiative: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Beatrice Initiative: (1d20+7)[*8*]
Clarence Initiative: (1d20+7)[*18*]
Lillend Initiative: (1d20+3)[*10*]
Barbed Devil Initiative: (1d20+6)[*13*]

----------


## Athaleon

Attack: (1d20+16)[*22*] vs Touch
Damage: (1d8+23)[*29*] Piercing + (2d6)[*11*] Sneak Attack

----------


## Athaleon

Whoops, forgot the Intimidate roll.

(1d20+26)[*46*]

----------


## Athaleon

Messed up a roll tag on the damage rolls. The 2nd attack might hit (Touch AC on a flat footed target) but the 3rd was a Nat 1.

(1d8+23)[*29*]

----------


## Watcher

Clarence attacks Barbed Devil:
(1d20+17)[*29*] (2d6+7)[*18*] slashing + (1d6)[*4*] fire
(1d20+12)[*31*] (2d6+7)[*12*] slashing + (1d6)[*1*] fire
(1d20+7)[*17*] (2d6+7)[*14*] slashing + (1d6)[*3*] fire

Abbott attacks Barbed Devil:
(1d20+17)[*20*] (2d6+7)[*9*] slashing + (1d6)[*4*] fire
Abbott attacks Shizel:
(1d20+12)[*21*] (2d6+7)[*19*] slashing + (1d6)[*3*] fire
(1d20+7)[*24*] (2d6+7)[*12*] slashing + (1d6)[*5*] fire

Barbed Devil attacks Clarence:
(1d20+18)[*30*] (2d8+6)[*15*]
Grab: (1d20+22)[*26*] (3d8+9)[*19*]
(1d20+18)[*33*] (2d8+6)[*20*]
Grab: (1d20+22)[*28*] (3d8+9)[*23*]

Clarence Will Save:
(1d20+13)[*30*]
(1d20+13)[*32*]

Beatrice attacks Taker:
(1d20+17)[*30*] (2d6+7)[*14*] slashing + (1d6)[*5*] fire

----------


## Watcher

Will saves: 
Abbott: (1d20+13)[*17*]
Beatrice: (1d20+13)[*31*]
Clarence: (1d20+13)[*14*]

----------


## ngilop

Caster level check to overcome spell resistance: (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## Watcher

Fortitude save: (1d20+16)[*33*]

----------


## ngilop

Caster level check to overcome spell resistance; Aura of Doom: (1d20+8)[*14*]

Caster level check to overcome spell resistance; Magic Missile: (1d20+14)[*21*]

Magic Missile Damage: (5d4+5)[*16*]

----------


## Watcher

Rolling once for both Holy Smites: (10d6)[*34*]

Barbed Devil Will Save: (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## Watcher

Deva SR check: (1d20+8)[*16*]

----------


## Watcher

Oh gotta roll the other SR check lol. This one for the Devil. (1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## Dusk Raven

Shizel's Will save: (1d20+11)[*21*]

----------


## Watcher

Abbott tries to finish off the Barbed Devil. If the Devil goes down, the rest of the attacks are versus Shizel. 

(1d20+17)[*27*] vs AC, (2d6+7)[*15*] slashing, both are immune to fire.
(1d20+12)[*21*] vs AC, (2d6+7)[*17*] slashing
(1d20+7)[*27*] vs AC, (2d6+7)[*11*] slashing

----------


## Watcher

Crit confirmation:
(1d20+17)[*36*] vs AC, (2d6+7)[*15*] slashing

----------


## Dusk Raven

Shizel's attacks: Damage 1: (1d6+17)[*20*]
Attack 2: (1d20+19)[*31*]
Damage: (1d6+17)[*19*]
Attack 3: (1d20+14)[*16*]
Damage: (1d6+17)[*21*]

Crit Confirmation #1: (1d20+24)[*35*]

----------


## Dusk Raven

Special note for the crit - five points of the damage of Shizel's scimitar is precision damage and so is not multiplied on a crit.

----------


## Watcher

Fortitude Save: (1d20+16)[*26*]

----------


## ngilop

Caster level check to overcome spell resistance; Aura of Doom: (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Athaleon

Taker's AOO: (1d20+16)[*32*] (Power Attack)
Damage: (1d8+23)[*29*]

----------


## ngilop

AoO and Damage: (1d20+12)[*22*] & (1d10)[*7*]

----------


## ngilop

Caster level check to overcome spell resistance; Screaming Flames: (1d20+8)[*21*]

Scream Flames Damage: (4d8)[*22*]

DC 28 reflex, taking damage also deals (1d3)[*3*] Wisdom damage unless will save at DC at the same DC (DC 28)

----------


## Watcher

IC
OOC

Here's some text to pad out the character floor.

----------


## Watcher

Reflex save: (1d20+15)[*26*]

Will save: (1d20+13)[*27*]

----------


## ngilop

Initiative: (1d20+2)[*22*]

----------


## Athaleon

Initiative: (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## Watcher

Ghaele Initiative: (1d20+5)[*24*]
Planetar Initiative: (1d20+8)[*17*]
Nosoi Initiative: (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave shoots at a Nosoi!

(1d20+25)[*29*]

Damage (6d6+5)[*32*] (includes sneak attack)

----------


## Watcher

Planetar will: (1d20+19)[*26*]
Ghaele will: (1d20+16)[*35*]
Nosoi will: (1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## ngilop

Caster level check to overcome spell resistance; Crushing Despair: (1d20+14)[*24*]

----------


## Watcher

Ghaele attack on Taker: (1d20+22)[*27*]
Damage: (2d6+12)[*18*] slashing + (2d6)[*10*] holy damage

----------


## Watcher

Forgot to favor in Divine Power: +4 to attack, +4 to damage

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20+25)[*30*] to hit
(6d6+5)[*32*] damage

----------


## Watcher

Holy Aura: Chance to affect incorporeal Taker for Hit 1: (1d100)[*96*] (51 and above is an effective chance.)
Hit 2: (1d100)[*10*]
Hit 3: (1d100)[*51*]

----------


## Athaleon

Fortitude Saves:
(1d20+23)[*42*]
(1d20+23)[*40*]

----------


## Watcher

Full attack on Taker:
1) (1d20+22)[*38*] Damage: (4d6+14)[*29*]
2) (1d20+17)[*36*] Damage: (4d6+14)[*24*]
3) (1d20+12)[*28*] Damage: (4d6+14)[*24*]

----------


## ngilop

(4d8)[*28*] fire damage for Screaming Flames

(1d20+8)[*16*] spell penetration

DC 28 reflex, taking damage also deals (1d3)[*3*] Wisdom damage unless will save at DC at the same DC (DC 28)

----------


## Watcher

Planetar check to overcome SR: (1d20+16)[*36*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave will save (1d20+14)[*26*]

----------

